# advice for 41 yr old on 2ww



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi FF's i have to say this is my first post on here and i really thought i wasn't going to bother signing up after reading the forums but since i am slowly going totally  while on my 2WW and it doesnt help the fact i am not working i am hoping it may be of some help and reassurance!
THis is our first cycle of icsi started in end march, we are   we are one of the lucky ones and this works for us as paying privately is so expensive, but we are also aware at how it can all be over all too quickly.
Here's our very short diary....
microgynon/synarel/menopur 375/cyclogest 400 x2
We started tx 21st march 09, produced 7 follies, 6 eggs...5 fertilised by icsi altho 1x fertilised abnormally.
1x grade 1.5 4 cell
2x grade 2 3 cell
1x grade 2 2 cell
E/c was mon 27th apr 09
the 1x 4 cell and 2x 3 cell were transferred on weds 29th o9 is that what they call a 2 or 3 day transfer? 
the remaining embie was slow to divide so was left in lab to see if it wld reach blastocyst to see if it was worth freezing, it did not 
I now have 3 embies on board, it is now 6 dpt, 8pec and am  they are still doing their thing as am feeling nothing alto i am trying to stay 
has anyone else got to day 6 and felt nothing? as well as constant nicker checking for spotting or  which would be the worst.....am also dreading a  and  for a  on my otd the 13th. would love to hear from anyone out there in my situation while i am slowly driving myself  
good luck and  and lots of  to all.

[Edit Comment] [Delete Comment]
Add Comment
Signature:
ME 41 DH 42
MARRIED 13 MTHS
TTC 14 MTHS SINCE DH V/R
ME ENEXPLAINED...HAD EVERY TEST GOING, NO REASON AS DH HAD VERY SUCCESSFUL V/R ....
1ST ICSI MARCH 09 OTD 13TH MAY


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi There,

    You had a 2 day transfer then if I read it all right.

    Well done on getting 6 eggs  

    I am a very bad responder but I am the same age as you. Day 6 is to early to be feeling anything
    if you were going to,. some woman are convinced its not worked as they felt totally normal the whole
    2ww (other than the normal going MAD... especially the second week ! ) 
      Others get implantation pain, everyones different.

    I really hope this works for you & the 2ww is horrible.

          Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi katy,  thanks for your reply, sorry to see your bfn's in past, am sending you   and positive vibes for your new cycle of tx and hoping that this is our lucky time! have been having a few cramping pains yesterday and today but thats all, a bit stroppy on the progesterone but it always makes me feel like that!   , i have found this site fantastic for all my unanswered questions and reassurance throughout my tx, it has been a valuable source of information!  Take care hun sending you big   . xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Freckles...


      How are you today ??

            love Katy. xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

hi katy, am fine really thx hun , a bit   to be expected tho, just want the otd to come as dont know what to think at all, its weds.
are yo d/r yet for your next tx? i have decided to try and stop analysing now as i posted a thread under bun in the oven on 'bfp with no symptoms' and lots had no symptoms. lots of luck and     vibes for your next tx  xx


----------



## siamese (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Freckles

I just wanted to wish you luck.  I am 41 and have been blessed with a DD conceived through IVF at Hammersmith and I remember the torturous 2ww.  I was utterly convinced it hadn't worked as I felt my usual pre AF signs and had several meltdowns, to which DH used to get upset with me for being negative.  

As to how to get through it, I tried to do things that I wouldn't normally do to get me through the day.  I went and saw Phantom of the Opera all by myself at a matinee (something I would never normally do!), went to exhibitions and didn't get round to it but wanted to do an afternoon tea.  Depending how you feel try to rope in some friends and family - saying that - I was exceptionally unsociable during those 2ww and didn't want to see anyone as they would keep asking how I was feeling, which made me worse.

Wishing you loads of luck

Siamese


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Freckles,

  Only 1 & a bit days left... loads of      
  for Wed morning.  

  No DR for me, straight into stims as I am such a poor responder.. Scan on June 2nd & if everythings ok then stims that eve.

    Katy. xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wanted to wish good luck to Freckles for tomorrow   

and also to Katy - wishing you lots of positive vibes for your next tx hun   

Hi Siamese  

Alegria x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

siamese, thank you for your lovely advice and kind words, do you know....i was the same as you, meltdowns, i did try to do some diff stuff too, i am sure it hasnt worked as feel totally normal apart from headaches and hormones but think its the cyclogest....i am a bit   at mo 2ww is awful. god i am dreading testing tmrw. 

madison, i am dreading tmrw in a way i just want it all to be over now so i know where i am going and can get on with my life, its been an emotional last few days, i don't know what to think at all, i am even thinking postponing the test day until thurs to be sure of its reading. 2d 14dpt tmrw. will it be accurate tmrw? wishing you loads of positive vibes for your new tx     

alegria, thank you for the luck wishes honey,

wishing everyone luck and love. xxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Freckles.

    Did you test hun ?? I have checked to see if your posted loads this morning. xxxxx

    Alegria,

      Thanks for the good luck wishes. xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

thank you girls for all your lovely wishes....it has really helped me   
i just thought i would let you know today was my 14th day after 2day et, i tested negative, i have lots of mixed emotions of disappointment, failure and sadness so its the end of the line for me, no sign of   but really bad headaches, thirst and emotion, i am assuming it be the cyclogest, has anyone else known this with cyclogest? i feel robbed of pregnancy to tell the truth, but i have rang the clinic this morn who are organising a follow up consultation to get some closure. my dh and i have decided we will try again in 2 or 3 months.

good luck and love to all..xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Freckles, I've been following this thread and hoping for you.

I'm so sorry, hun.

It's so hard.

Take really good care of yourself.   

Rowanx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Freckles,

  I am really sorry    I dont so cylogest, I have gestone instead as Cylogest doesn't stop my AF from
  arriving early. 
    I know its hard but planning the next one does seem to make things a little easier.

  Take care of yourself.

    Lots of love Katy. xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Freckles,

so sorry to read your news - I posted on you other thread and only just now checked here. So sorry that you have to go through such a hard time. I will keep you in my thoughts  

Caroline Anne


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Freckles - I'm really sorry hun, it's just not fair. Please take extra care of yourself and dh


----------

